# proud owner of a 926E



## bullgod

:wavetowel2: while i watch websites not support this new machine just about .Paint looks new very low hours from storage ,still grey where it should be and the chute lost what im guessing was a spot weld return spring no big deal...but im surprised i just cant find parts for this great antique snowblower ...local auto part store has the fan belt ..for 35 $ both belts big question is.... if i needed a spring why couldnt i just order another snow blower spring....? while i wish the gearbox will last forever and none to be found...Why cant i just use another gear box from a newer machine ? thanks for any help with this?:hope:10527?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

"Proud owner of a 926E", why yes you are !!

Welcome to the forum bullgod :welcome:

You post seems a little confusing but if you post up the model/serial number of the machine and the part(s) you're looking for we can do our best to help.


----------



## bullgod

model #954009 serial number is 092696M000642 product number is 953 51 48 11....still has canadian electric code label on the starter... from canada back in the state .. why cant i just buy another snow blower gear box if needed ? return springs for the belt pulley if needed..? husky couldnt find me the missing 8mm bolts and nuts that goes into the hood that always was missing...see the new paint in the hole....lolol :wavetowel2: thank you very much again 10527/9027 ..why wont the gearbox work as a replacement? the model numbers go on...lol


----------



## db130

926e, like one of these?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/9474-found-husqvarna-cousin.html


----------



## bullgod

i think the yamaha is a closer cousin then .. the older ones number 11... just laughed at me...lol.....mine just as clean...and bright orange paint..


----------



## YSHSfan

I've seen parts for older Huskys (yamaha fly-on-the-go drive system, you can change gears while driving it) from time to time on ebay.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## bullgod

gmgmgm hello hello hello......tytyty ..........but back to the big question... the auger gearbox.. i just dont see why the gearbox of a little newer machine ... ...wouldnt slip right in...10527 or some other model number...from husky .. .yayaya metric to u.s. standards... but they not far off in size now...lol 1/4 8 mm.......13 mm ...1/2 i can find any anodized nut and or bolt at the local hardware store...dont try lowes they lost ..there


----------

